# Hitler outraged over Brexit!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Warning bad language.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Magnificent!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

All Bazzer's own work too.

He makes a convincing Hitler don't you think?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Barry has less hair, or depending on your point of view, a wider parting, not as wide as mine though > >


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And more gonads apparently.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

barryd said:


> Warning bad language.


That is golden! Well done!! :wink2:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bloody idiot Barry - you nearly killed Mrs Zeb.

She had tears streaming down her face, and missed the end when she had to dash off and change into dry knickers.

Classic!!

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I thought it was time a bit of humour was brought to the debate.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Barry, that is brilliant, I am so pleased to have a supporting role in something, anything.......

When does the massive pay check arrive?

Will it be in € or some funnymoney like £ ?

Not $ though please - no-one will want them once Trump is wrecking their economy......

That had me in absolute stitches - best thing I have seen on the Referendum so far, and all true (of course.....)

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Thanks Barry, that is brilliant, I am so pleased to have a supporting role in something, anything.......
> 
> When does the massive pay check arrive?
> 
> ...


If it makes us a shed load of Money Dave ill make sure you get some royalties. I have sent it off to the "Stronger In" campaign of which I am a member http://www.strongerin.co.uk/ as I think they should have a motorhome section featuring this new public information film.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2::grin2::grin2:total crap

I actually begin to like hitler 

Il do a quick trip to France and the Mosel 

Then I'll vote ???
Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

How come I always end up in these ? Unassuming, quiet, wallflower me... 

If it makes any money don't forget I'm the accountant and my fee is deducted first


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> How come I always end up in these ? Unassuming, quiet, wallflower me...
> 
> If it makes any money don't forget I'm the accountant and my fee is deducted first


Dunno. You always get the same part as well. 

If it goes viral and we I make a mint you can have a new Cockle Bonnet.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I was watching the clip laughing when Mrs P came in and asked me to play it again from the beginning. She laughed so much that she said she would like to meet the "author". I then had to explain his "Europhile" leanings thinking that this would dissuade her (she's more Out than me!) but apparently not!! But then she likes Boris so what can I say!!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bloody hell Barry`s making propaganda films now!:frown2:

Hes looking more and more like Alfred Hitchcock everyday!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> I was watching the clip laughing when Mrs P came in and asked me to play it again from the beginning. She laughed so much that she said she would like to meet the "author". I then had to explain his "Europhile" leanings thinking that this would dissuade her (she's more Out than me!) but apparently not!! But then she likes Boris so what can I say!!


It would be a boring world if we all held the same views and what would we find to argue about. 

Mrs P clearly is a woman of good taste.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> It would be a boring world if we all held the same views and what would we find to argue about.


Very true, I agree with you ! Doh :surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Very true, I agree with you ! Doh :surprise:


Your still in deep sh1t for that photo above though.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Just watched that sitting in the vasn outside Campbeltown Tesco. I was laughing so much, I had to go and have a poo.

I was sitting on the bog hooting away. "It's OK, Kay, Barry still loves you". Oh jeez, help me!:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am pleased i have been able to assist with you bowel movements tuggers.


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant. Never laughed so much since granny caught her tits in the mangle!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> I am pleased i have been able to assist with you bowel movements tuggers.


I'm not! I find it quite disturbing :surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet Tuggles did an' all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So do I Kay 

Visions off?.

No no I can't continue 

Hitler looked better

And he didn't look that good
Sandra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Fantastic ! Well done that man . . . .(no, not Herr H)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could do with doing a different movie clip though, too many versions of that one out there now.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"I had to go and have a poo."

Too much information Tuggers.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thanks. I thought it was time a bit of humour was brought to the debate.


"Humour, Humour'? It was just Barry trotting out his Referendum Propaganda in Hitler's disguise. Disgusting views and Plagerism. I bet Cameron has promised Barry a soft job in Brussels - his talking about moving to France is just a cover-up fo his learning French.

[Actually, Barry - well done:smile2:]


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> "Humour, Humour'? It was just Barry trotting out his Referendum Propaganda in Hitler's disguise. Disgusting views and Plagerism. I bet Cameron has promised Barry a soft job in Brussels - his talking about moving to France is just a cover-up fo his learning French.
> 
> [Actually, Barry - well done:smile2:]


Well at least Geoff doesn't engage in plagiarism. He's so honest that he didn't even steal the spelling.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Well at least Geoff doesn't engage in plagiarism. He's so honest that he didn't even steal the spelling.


Alan

I knew it was wrong but I am still so knackered, after an 18 hour trip back from Greece yesterday, that I could not be bothered to check my spelling - sorry.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think there are a few spelling gaffs in the clip. I get so excited when I write stuff I never bother to check it. 

As for being offered a soft job in Brussels well you never know but I would trust it would come with second home option in Provence.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I think there are a few spelling gaffs in the clip. I get so excited when I write stuff I never bother to check it.
> 
> As for being offered a soft job in Brussels well you never know but I would trust it would come with *second home option in Provence. *


Brussels Functionaire: 'First Class travel from Provence to Brussels? Certainly Commissioner Dobson. No receipt required.

Oh you have a MH, well I have a cousin who has secure parking.

Oh yes, you can still claim the First Class allowance weekly.'

'Now Commissioner, can I help you with the expenditure of your staff payroll allowance - we have a selection of Blondes, brunettes and Red-Heads available for interview'

Just as you wish Commissioner - we shall contact Swift and have all parts necessary for a complete re-build despatched to the EU Garage. No Commissioner the charge will not come out of your Tax-Free Transport Allowance - we have other funds available for such projects - I think the 'Enhanced British P... of L.... Sh..' fund should be appropriate.

Will that be all Commissoner?

Thank you Sir - I am always pleased to be at the service of the Leaking British Taxpayer.'


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> I think there are a few spelling gaffs in the clip. I get so excited when I write stuff I never bother to check it.
> 
> As for being offered a soft job in Brussels well you never know but I would trust it would come with second home option in Provence.


I'd certainly vote for you to be put into a home in Provence.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I'd certainly vote for you to be put into a home in Provence.


Do I get to choose my own Nurses?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Do I get to choose my own Nurses?


No choice Barry but this ones for you, even carries a wrench to keep Hank on the road and a six pack to keep you happy. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why is there no Dislick button on this rubbish forum?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think Boris Johnson must have seen this thread!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-eu-referendum-36295208


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> I think Boris Johnson must have seen this thread!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-eu-referendum-36295208


Unbelievable! He actually said that? I am for once lost for words. 

What a knob.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Do I get to choose my own Nurses?


No. Michelle does - bad luck.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> No. Michelle does - bad luck.


Nah, she wont care. She knows I am quite looking forward to being a dirty old man.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Unbelievable! He actually said that? I am for once lost for words.
> 
> What a knob.


Barry

I do not know if you read all of the article, but reading these quotes:

"Napoleon, Hitler, various people tried this out, and it ends tragically. The EU is an attempt to do this by different methods," he said.
"But fundamentally what is lacking is the eternal problem, which is that there is no underlying loyalty to the idea of Europe.
"There is no single authority that anybody respects or understands. That is causing this massive democratic void."

There he is referring to a series of attempts to 'unify' Europe. He could also have mentioned various Popes and Charlamagne. But of course the Press picked the headline to give prominence to Hitler.

His overall point was that in those periods, like now, the population of Europe was not in favour of coming under a single authority, neither militaristic, religious nor administraive. Intellectually, I find this approach, based on the will of the people of Europe as whole, rather than the Politicians and Civil Servants(Paid by the EU), more persuasive for Gexit than those based on Economics(unproven either way) or Regulations (to change from within EU or without, also unproven)

Maybe there is a bit of a disconnect between Boris and the public, because he has a bit more history in his thoughts, without too much political doctrine. There is also a disconnect between the public and the likes of Corbyn and Livingstone, but both who would profess a left-wing doctrne - but which doctrine?

Unfortunately the UK press of all hues seem to selectively pick on points in a story to highlight in their headlines - rather than the headline reflecting the theme of the whole article - very bad journalism.

The Media like to promote their role as defenders of democracy, but I believe that their propensity for giving prominence to soundbites only encourages politicians and the party PR machines to churn them out. The Media should be challenging the soundbites to know what substance is behind them, not reiteraring them.

I am not persuaded by any political parties in the UK, or elsewhere, nor am I persuaded to of for OUT or IN. I analyse - but not just headlines, rather as much of the argument as I can access.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> *Nah, she wont care. *She knows I am quite looking forward to being a dirty old man.


The quotes of many men before expensive divorces:wink2::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance on this topic, I am not into politics, do not wish to be either, so don't bother trying to educate me, many have tried that evil ruse, and I refuse to succumb.

But this all kicked off as something called "the common market" that aspect has proved worthwhile, then the smart arses started adding twiddly bits to it, then it became the "Economic union" we then ended up with the "European union" only it plainly ain't no union.

Perhaps going back to square one where we can all trade, but run our own countries might be best, it'd need a tweak here and there of course, but it largely worked even though people have been whinging about it since day one.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev, you say excuse my ignorance and don't try to educate me on a topic I'm not interested in, or words to that effect then give a very forceful and partial opinion which completely disproves your introduction.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Kev, you say excuse my ignorance and don't try to educate me on a topic I'm not interested in, or words to that effect then give a very forceful and partial opinion which completely disproves your introduction.


I am not completely without eyes & ears Alan mate  , I do not watch the news, or read any political stories, but you cannot help but pick some of this stuff up considering how long it has been bubbling away.

Btw, if the whole of the EU could revert to business only, like in the beginning, close the doors otherwise, I think we might all be happier, more prosperous, and perhaps in some ways safer, we might even have a proper military again, but like I said I'm not very political, I just see things not being as right as we keep being promised when my eyes or ears do catch something.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Excuse my ignorance on this topic, I am not into politics, do not wish to be either,* so don't bother trying to educate me*, many have tried that evil ruse, and I refuse to succumb.


I personally will not, but before making such pronouncement I suggest you educate yourself, starting with the following topics

Benelux

Schuman Declaration

ECSC

Comparison of Napoleonic and Common Law Jurisdictions

Administrative Law

I would recommend the same to many others, including potential MEPs.

The EU thrives upon obfuscation of the peoples of the EU who do not wish to be educated and do not wish to educate themselves.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I personally will not, but before making such pronouncement I suggest you educate yourself, starting with the following topics
> 
> Benelux
> 
> ...


Sorry Boss :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Barry: "looking *forward* to being a dirty old man"

Surely- you already are!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> But this all kicked off as something called "the common market" that aspect has proved worthwhile, then the smart arses started adding twiddly bits to it, then it became the "Economic union" we then ended up with the "European union" only it plainly ain't no union.
> 
> Perhaps going back to square one where we can all trade, but run our own countries might be best, it'd need a tweak here and there of course, but it largely worked even though people have been whinging about it since day one.


Kev, if you can still get on BBC iPlayer (and I do not know if it is still available as I cannot access iPlayer from here), may I STRONGLY recommend that you watch at least Part 1 of the Nick Robinson two part series broadcast a few weeks ago; "Europe; Them or Us?".

I genuinely think that you would be interested and that it may well explain why and how things have moved from what we all felt we had voted for.....

the Common Market.....

Sadly, successive Prime Ministers from Heath onwards (virtually without exception AFAIK) have been "economical with the truth" or downright covered up things they thought we would not like to find out.....

If the same decision was placed before us now, knowing what we no do, I would vote NO I do not want the UK to join, but my intention of voting to remain is due to the unpredictable nature of leaving and IMO the probable difficulties that would be generated with an unpredictable possibility of improving the current situation....... which IMO is poor due to the way the EU has been allowed to evolve with few politicians saying "NO" often or loud enough.....

All of our PM's seem to have behaved like sheep for fear of stirring up problems - instead the problems have evolved by themselves and many could only be solved by a top down reorganisation and e.g. the closure of the European Commission - the unelected, undemocratic, autocratic part that wields much too much power.

But will such politicians EVER stand up and be counted? I will not hold my breath but believe we could exert an influence if we stay in - as Cameron has already done in cutting the budget from 972 billion€ to 960 billion€ (960 billion € is approximately £1000 per European citizen).

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> Barry: "looking *forward* to being a dirty old man"
> 
> Surely- you already are!!


Cheeky bugger! 

I am still 19. Well in my head and heart I am. Apparently I turned 50 this year and its no longer acceptable to lust after 19 year old girls according to Mrs D. 

Bloody spoilsport she is.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Cheeky bugger!
> 
> I am still 19. Well in my head and heart I am. Apparently I turned 50 this year and its no longer acceptable to lust after 19 year old girls according to Mrs D.
> 
> Bloody spoilsport she is.


Up the ante - meet her part way - bottom limit of 25:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Cheeky bugger!
> 
> I am still 19. Well in my head and heart I am. Apparently I turned 50 this year and its no longer acceptable to lust after 19 year old girls according to Mrs D.
> 
> Bloody spoilsport she is.


You need to start wearing mirror sunglasses again and improve your peripheral vision, she'll suspect you of doing it anyway so fill yer boots, my second wife would point them out for me sometimes, but only if they were really nice, it's called self confidence, of which she had plenty.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You need to start wearing mirror sunglasses again and improve your peripheral vision, she'll suspect you of doing it anyway so fill yer boots, my second wife would point them out for me sometimes, but only if they were really nice, it's called self confidence, of which she had plenty.


Nah she doesnt mind me oggling young girls.  I reckon she thinks none of them are likely to run off with me.


----------

